# 508 p3.68 problems



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

Every since I updated to P3.68 I have been having problems with the signal strength and the switch check.

I am running a DPP Twin. The problem is that it will frequently drop the 110 sat. In order to get it back I have to unhook the "sat in" at the receiver, do a check switch. Then I reconnect the "sat in" and do another check switch.

It will work fine for a while, about 4-5 hours then I have to do it agian.

I am also having problems with some of the timers not happening. I think this problem is caused from the sat signal problem, because it usually happens when the program is on the 110 sat.

If you remember back a couple of updates we had the same problem with the DP PVR's dropping the 110 sat.

LouPenya


----------



## jackj (Dec 5, 2005)

Is that they only problem you're having?! If so, what's your routine? Do you turn it off at night? Have it set to turn off when not accessed for awhile? I've heard someone say that he re-boots it daily; do you? It does it itself daily, but when I'm trying to watch something! I wonder if doing it myself earlier in the day will keep it from doing it later.


----------



## raydsmith (Apr 30, 2007)

I have the reset problem and my 508 ultimately cleared off my entire disk drive of all my recordings. The first time that happened was after I had explicitly turned it off for the night - something I rarely do. Later the next day - about 30 hours were deleted. My other 508 which has not exhibited any lost recordings (but plenty of resets!) is rarely turned off. Not enough data to draw any conclusions.

I suspect a daily reboot wouldn't hurt and might help if the problem is some internal memory leak or some data clean up that isn't done properly. It's difficult to say. I can say that I don't think I've seen the reset occur more than once a day. At least if rebooting keeps it form happening on its own, then you can reboot when you aren't in the middle of recording something.

Ray


----------

